# Jay (GEOMAN) passed away?



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I read that in some post. Is this true? If so, my condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

I saw that he posted 19 minutes ago in another thread.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

That may be an employee using his ID. Found this on the site:

In memory of the GeoManGear founder, Jay Stolpestad, we have lowered the price on our new GMG 900 PLUS lightsets. Jay would want everyone to enjoy night riding! RIDE ON!

http://www.geomangear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_41&products_id=180


----------



## bhc (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry about the previous post, just wanted to stop a rumor if there was one. But it looks as though you were right. My condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

From a post Jay made around two years ago on MTBR:

Quote:
Originally Posted on MTBR by XRAYO

I wanted to post something to the NM MTBR members. You don't realize what all the pics and banter mean to someone who loves this sport as much as anything yet can't ride... I'm lurking around here every chance I get.

I last really rode my mountain bike on October 7, 2007 when I joined SSweetleaf and CDaddy up the Winsor to the Santa Fe Ski Basin. It was a beautiful day, full of sunshine and water, climbing and challenge. I was the caboose all day but since I had a "few" years on either of my partners, I wasn't the least bit upset. There were moments when the pounding of my heart almost became too much to bare but I pushed through it, blaming it on too much work around the house and not enough on the trail. We reached the top and I rested on a log in the beautiful aspen shadows while preparing for the ride back down to Tesuque. Nothing would have implied that I had a demon inside of me ready to take me down. At 48 years old, I had ridden thousands of miles during the last year or so and had lost 20 pounds. I looked and felt better than I had in 10, maybe 15 years. I was seemingly a picture of health as my medical profile "proved". My wife supported me because she saw how good it was for me in so many ways. I was a mountain biker. I loved everything about it; my bike, the space, forest, peace, beauty, physical and mental challenge, and, of course, the friends. 

My life took a turn the very next weekend when I awoke with terrible stomach pains that turned out to be colon cancer - of the most advanced and aggressive varieties. Taken completely by surprise, I had no prior tangible warning signs though a blood test would show that I was a bit anemic. I was rushed to the hospital for emergency surgery for removal of a complete colon blockage. Along with the cancer tumor, they took more than half of my colon. Did they get it all? Doubtful, I was told. And, they were right. The doctors told me my life had changed. Little did I know at the time how much. 

Without belaboring the details, it's now been 7 months. I've been hospitalized three times and had three major surgeries. I've lost 60 pounds. Frankly, I've almost died twice, brought back from the brink by the strength of many who have helped me along with their skill, love, and passion. BTW, my wife keeps my bike in view when I'm home, watching me "eye it over" when I pass it by, knowing its allure and what that desire can do for me now. I awoke in the hospital recently with mountain biking action shots taped to the walls surrounding me - the first thing I would see. Yep, she knows...

It's been a time when I've come to reconcile many old wounds, think, prioritize, and create contingency plans. Medical directives and wills are complete. All of my siblings and many friends have had their requisite colonoscopies thanks to me. My "house" is in order. In a strange and ironic way, this time has been well spent. I am at peace. Everything is different now.

I know in my heart that I will return to the trail but it will be awhile. I just returned home from an 18 day hospital stay. I've got another "war wound" with fresh staples running down my abdomen. Walking is torture. Chemo makes me sick and exhausted. It's temporary - I keep assuring myself. I dream of riding. Like Lance, I'll return - maybe stronger than before.

The weather has changed over the last few weeks. I look out my bedroom window and know you guys are out there living life and doing what you love. It's green outside now, the creek is running down the Winsor. I can smell the dampness of that trail. I live mountain biking through my computer, my memories of all the great rides, your words, and your pictures. 

I wanted you to know. 

Peace.


----------



## Chris RX-7 (Sep 22, 2009)

A heartfelt condolence for Jay's family.


----------



## mx_599 (Dec 10, 2005)

oh my god, this is so sad. when did this happen? I had a long talk with Jay about this I guess about 2 yrs ago.

I had thought he was doing well or was in remission.

 

is all i have...


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Sometime in late April, if I remember correctly.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

After a valiant battle with cancer, Jay passed away at home on Saturday, April 24th, surrounded by his family. It's been a month and I still get a lump in my throat just typing those words. Jay's internet persona was no act. He was exactly as he came across as Geoman-upbeat, caring, selfless and just a damn fine human being. I speak for many when I say I am a better person for having known Jay and blessed to have had him as a friend. We are meeting at Jay's house tomorrow to celebrate his life with his wife and family. Plans for his riding buddies to scatter his ashes along his favorite trail outside of Santa Fe are in the works and will take place as soon as the snow finally subsides on the upper reaches. 

I have a few Geoman stickers that I would be happy to pass along to those who are interested. Send me a PM and I'll drop one in the mail. One currently adorns my singlespeed (Jay's ride of choice) and it's somehow comforting to have a little bit of Geoman along on every ride. 

RIP my friend.


----------



## stingray66 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is so sad he was a class act and will, be mised


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

Lost a good one. 
Thanks for everything Jay.


----------



## Mojo Man (Sep 1, 2007)

I am choked up after reading about someone with such passion. All though I did not know the man, my deepest sympathy for his family and close friends. As for Jay, he is in a better place and will be enjoying the altimate riding anytime he wants.


Mojo


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

48 is way too young man. That really sucks.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Our community has lost a friend. Sport your Geoman sticker in rememberance of his passion even while unable to ride.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Hearing about someone dieing of colon cancer at age 48 is scary. The medical community doesn't even recommend getting a colonoscopy until you turn 50. I had mine two years ago and got a clean bill of health. It's real important to get scanned particularly if you have someone in your family that had colon cancer. Absolutely shocking to hear of someone getting advanced CC at 48. At this point it needs to be said that for men its real important that you get tested for prostate and colon cancer at regular intervals. Particularly after the age of 50. If caught early, there is a very good chance it can be treated successfully. My heart goes out to Jay's family. The ordeal he had to go through sounded horrific.


----------



## wgriffin4 (Feb 25, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to Jay and his family......very tough and so very sad to hear this news. I lost my mom 2 years ago to pancreatic cancer and I know how tough the emotions are during the battle. 

I will add Jay and his family to my thought and prayers list.

Godspeed


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Extremely disturbing news; RIP GEOMAN, and prayers to the family...whoever said life isn't fair is right in this case.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Oh man!*



Flyer said:


> I read that in some post. Is this true? If so, my condolences to his wife and family.


Sorry to hear this. I traded a few emails with him when buying a couple of Magicshines from him. Genuinely super nice guy, excellent service. I was kinda hoping to meet him one of these days.

I haz a sad.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words, we went out on Sunday morning and hit Jay's favorite trails as part of a celebration of his life that was happening in his hometown on Sunday afternoon. He will be missed by many. Ride on Jay!


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

A super guy, I commnicated with him on several occasions year before last and again, last year when purchasing stuff.
Our thoughts go out to his friends and family.


----------



## IBEX Sports (Oct 30, 2008)

Tragic Loss to the MTB community. Cancer Sucks.
Warm regards to GeoMan Employees and his friends and family

Steve & James @ Exposure Lights USA


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

My heart goes out to Jay's family, very sad news, I was in contact with him some times, his excellence in service was the way he was recognized, big loss, we will miss him!


----------



## martin_nj (Apr 21, 2010)

my condolences to everyone involved.

just picked up a light from you guys... is any of the proceeds going towards the funeral/flowers anything like that?


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

Let me add my condolences as well. I did not know the man but I purchased a Magicshine from him last year due to his upbeat style and helpfulness. Geoman sticker affixed!

Cancer sucks! I've had it, my father died from it last year and my sister is battling her second bout of breast cancer right now. May we find a cure!


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

My condolences too. I got a Garmin 305 from him a couple years ago and had been considering a Magicshine for a helmet light (until buying a house and expecting our first child put a damper on my cycling spending for a bit).

Cdaddy, if you have any of those stickers left, let me know...I'll put one on whichever bike I end up doing the Ride to Conquer Cancer on next month.


----------



## MaximusHQ (Aug 6, 2007)

This is indeed very sad. Jay helped me many times and he will be missed.


----------



## cdaddy (Nov 8, 2005)

*Psycho Mike*

PM Sent.


----------



## billysorton (Jul 29, 2007)

*Immpressive Feats*

I have always found Jay Stolpestad an impressive individual. He has made widely a deep impression on the bike light scene. He has a continent talking about lights and riding, comparing personal preferences about needs/wants/shopping/value/customer service, and putting bike riders first, and customer service also, both before money/bottom dollar. I think his impressive example of humanity in buisness transactions, as well as professionalism, has made a deep impact in this market, and done it in a very short time! I have read many stories of him helping others with light problems even when they were not really his problems, he appeared to just champion peoples cause at any opportunity because it's just the right thing to do, and I get the feeling that Jay felt that as long as he was helping people get night riding with whatever it was they needed help with, that was certainly his bottom line. Not money, rather enjoyment, happiness, satisfaction. How cool is that? Rest In Peace Sir! Thanks for all you've done for us!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

cdaddy,

thanks for the stickers.....got in in the mail and slapped them on my bike......


----------



## jbl_91762 (Nov 1, 2009)

I just ordered my magiclight 1400 and after reading this, Im saddend to hear his passing. From what you guys have said, Im certain he was an incredible human being and is missed im sure.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I haven't been on the forums for a while, so I'm just learning this now.

Condolences to Jays family. Only knew him through my MS purchase and his posts, and he was clearly a good guy.


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, the Cx bike will be adorned with the Edge 305 I purchased from GeoMan gear (after chatting with Jay) and a GeoMan Gear sticker (cheers cdaddy) for the Alberta version of the Ride to Conquer Cancer this weekend.


----------



## www.magicshineuk.co.uk (Jun 27, 2010)

Very sad


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

Jim311 said:


> 48 is way too young man.


According to this he was 51, but that is still to young. http://www.tributes.com/show/Jay-Stolpestad-88493774

I purchased a Garmin 705 from him a few years back. He gave me a great deal. Jay will be missed.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok then who at geomangear is currently posting as Geoman (employee, family?) and for that matter how long have he/she been doing that. I'm wondering when the last time Jay was posting himself or running his business.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It's an employee (not sure exactly who) and has been for a few months now. This may seem silly to some but I think they should use another account. It's a bit strange to be using Jay's account. It isn't a huge deal but why not create a Geomangear account- would still be easily identifiable.


----------



## odtexas (Oct 2, 2008)

It's a little odd at first, but I tend to see it as a living memorial to the memory of good man. 
Geoman seems to be an ideal of treating people as friends and fellow riders instead of as customers. 
As long as "Geoman" lives up to Jay's ideals, I will always be happy seeing that handle post and think of the great friend Jay was to this board and his fellow riders.:thumbsup:


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

odtexas said:


> It's a little odd at first, but I tend to see it as a living memorial to the memory of good man.
> Geoman seems to be an ideal of treating people as friends and fellow riders instead of as customers.
> As long as "Geoman" lives up to Jay's ideals, I will always be happy seeing that handle post and think of the great friend Jay was to this board and his fellow riders.:thumbsup:


+1. A legacy, a tribute, and an inspiration that we can live on through shared passion.

Belated condolences.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Hi guys, these were Jay's wishes. Earlier in the year when he knew his illness was progressing rapidly he started putting things in place. Jay and his team asked me to join GeoManGear and continue working with customers the same way he had been. My name is Reade and I have been working with the products since the days with the 3 mode long cable versions early last summer, I ride and race with MS products. GeoManGear will always be Jay's company, I work directly with his family and existing employees and we continue to work with the passion that Jay had for the business.

We are adding to GeoManGear's involvement in the cycling community by sponsoring smaller races that don't have big corporate sponsors. We have already started to attend 12/24 hour races, running booths and charging stations for our customers. Our next event is the 12 Hours At Night in Prescott, AZ on July 17th.

http://www.go-ar.com/12han.html

GeoManGear continues to work on improving the products and assisting our fellow cyclists with their needs.


----------



## big0mike (Jun 11, 2010)

Damn... this sucks. I've only just joined but reading this thread makes me realize this community has lost a great treasure. 



GEOMAN said:


> We are adding to GeoManGear's involvement in the cycling community by sponsoring smaller races that don't have big corporate sponsors. We have already started to attend 12/24 hour races, running booths and charging stations for our customers. Our next event is the 12 Hours At Night in Prescott, AZ on July 17th.


I wish I could get up there. Rest assumed that when I do get a set of lights to beat the AZ summer heat, it will be soon, they will be through GeoMan...


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Thanks Mike we appreciate the support



big0mike said:


> Damn... this sucks. I've only just joined but reading this thread makes me realize this community has lost a great treasure.
> 
> I wish I could get up there. Rest assumed that when I do get a set of lights to beat the AZ summer heat, it will be soon, they will be through GeoMan...


----------



## MemphisR32 (May 3, 2008)

Im sorry to hear this also, I talked to Jay a few years back when I got a 705 from Geoman and was having some issues with loading maps onto it. We talked for about 1 about about cycling and the love of riding. I dont think I ever got the topo to work but will always remember the call. RIP


----------



## savagemann (Jan 14, 2008)

GEOMAN said:


> Hi guys, these were Jay's wishes. Earlier in the year when he knew his illness was progressing rapidly he started putting things in place. Jay and his team asked me to join GeoManGear and continue working with customers the same way he had been. My name is Reade and I have been working with the products since the days with the 3 mode long cable versions early last summer, I ride and race with MS products. GeoManGear will always be Jay's company, I work directly with his family and existing employees and we continue to work with the passion that Jay had for the business.
> 
> We are adding to GeoManGear's involvement in the cycling community by sponsoring smaller races that don't have big corporate sponsors. We have already started to attend 12/24 hour races, running booths and charging stations for our customers. Our next event is the 12 Hours At Night in Prescott, AZ on July 17th.
> 
> ...


Reade, you rock. I think Jay would be proud of the way you are handling business.
It's Geoman customer service that has me buying from you guys......and all of my buddies.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

I had a long phone conversation with Jay some years ago when I bought my 305. IIRC he was just starting out and was selling only a few garmin products. Seemed like a real nice guy - more interested in the guy on the phone than in making the sale. Peace, Jay.


----------



## vuduvgn (Jan 8, 2004)

I just stumbled upon this thread. I had no idea. Jay is missed. 

After some messages back and forth and some negotiating I bought my first Garmin GPS from him years ago. All correspondence was kind and my life has been improved by Jay's presence here.

Re cancer: An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.


----------



## cocheese (Jan 12, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this. My condolences to his family and friends. I bought a Garmin 705 from him a long time ago and still recall it as one of the most positive experiences. He will be missed.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

Great guy and I know that he is active on many forums, has great products and always went that extra mike. 

I am sure he is riding now and they are the best trails!

KIN


----------

